# User-Mode-Linux als Virtuellen Server



## Gottox (4. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen virtuellen Server auf Basis von User-Mode-Linux aufbauen.

Über uml_switch -tap tap0 hab ich schon eine funktionierend Verbindung zwischen Host PC und VM hinbekommen.

Nun ist es mein Ziel, dass die VM auch nach außen hin mit eigener IP erreichbar ist.

Wie kann ich das erreichen?


----------

